# Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?



## Ganjee (10. Juli 2010)

Servus

bin grad mit nem kumpel wieder zurück vom see.
in der nacht hat 2 mal jemand versucht sich unsere ruten anzueignen. beim erstenmal waren wir noch wach und ham geräusche gehöhrt und sofort gerufen was er da macht.
der typ ist weggerannt und hat im rennen noch gerufen er sei fischer. der typ hatte nen russischen akzent, deswegen waren wir nicht sonderlich überzeugt von ihm. um 3 in der früh hat mich dann mein kumpel geweckt, weil er durch ein einmaliges piepen der soundbox aufgewacht war. wir stellten fest das jemand an unserem rodpod steht und an einer rute rumspielt. ich hab sofort mit der maglite zu ihm hingeleuchtet worauf dieser die rute wieder in ruhe lies und wegrannte. bin ihm sofort hinterher, aber bis ich ausm zelt rauskam hatte er schon nen vorsprung und versteckte sich iwo. als ich ihn angeleuchtet hatte sprach er mit dem gleichen akzent wie zuvor iwas vonwegen er sei kontolleur. na klar ein kontrolleur der wegrennt |kopfkrat. aber daher schätzen wir das es der gleiche typ war wie zuvor. jedenfalls mussten wir von da an wachbleiben was echt nicht leicht war, weil wir ends müde waren. 

so nun meine frage, gibt es irgend eine möglichkeit seine ruten und das rodpod zu schützen? iwie ne alarmanlage die einen sofort aus dem schlaf reisst wenn sich da einer zu schaffen macht oder ähnliches? zum glück hat der bisanzeiger einmal gepiept und mein kumpel nen sehr unruhigen schlaf gehabt, sonst wären wir jetzt ein paar hundert euro leichter -.-


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Hi,
im Baumarkt oder bei Conrad Elektronik gibt es so kleine Batteriebetriebene Alarmanlagen mit Bewegungsmelder.
Kosten zwischen 5-10 euro und funktionieren ganz gut , sind inkl. Fernbedienung.
Macht aber nur Sinn wenn ihr am Angelplatz keine Ratten, Katzen oder sonstiges Getiers rumlaufen habt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunter1995 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Moin kenn von nem kumpel das gleiche problem er hat das als lösung
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=AtropaAtrocarpEnduroIISpySet

Gruß Carphunter1995


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Abwechselnd schlafen oder einen Bewegungsmelder aufstellen.
Bin gespannt wann die erstem mit so Schwachsinn wie "einen scharfen Hund kaufen!" oder ähnlichem ankommen.


----------



## baam? (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

schön und gut, aber 310€?


----------



## Ganjee (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

naja nen pitbull werd ich mir jetzt nich zulegen, aber son bewegungsmelder hätte was. blöd is hald dann nur das der wahrscheinlich auf jedes kleine tier auslöst. is leider dann auch nicht so der hit. :/


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



Carphunter1995 schrieb:


> Moin kenn von nem kumpel das gleiche problem er hat das als lösung
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=AtropaAtrocarpEnduroIISpySet
> 
> Gruß Carphunter1995



Hi,
halte ich für übertrieben , ein Bewegungsmelder inkl. Alarmanlage bekommt man im Baumarkt für 10 Euro , hier bei uns in NL bei Action kosten die Dinger 4,95 .
Gruß Udo


----------



## M_Marc (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Die Dinger die Udo da vorschlägt habe ich in Gebrauch und damit kann man ohne 300,00 Euro auszugeben die Ruten absichern.
Ich richte immer einen Melder zur Wasserseite und einen zur
Landseite.
Wichtig ist, die Teile in ca. 1m Höhe zu montieren, dann hat man wg. Ratten und sonstigem Zeug keinen Fehlalarm.

|wavey:

Edit: Ich montiere die auf jeweils einem Bankstik.


----------



## Schleie! (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Die Delkim Bissanzeiger haben auch eine Diebstahlsicherung. Du kriegst die Rute nicht vom Bissanzeiger, ohne dass es piepst. Also wachst du dadurch auf. Sollte der Dieb deshalb den Bissanzeiger ausschalten, obwohl deine Funkbox noch an ist schlägt das Ding in höchsten Tönen Alarm.
Also aufwachen tuste in jedem Fall.
Solche Bewegungsmelder wären da auch ne Option, aber ich denke dabei an zuviel andere Faktoren...was ist wenn z.B. echt mal jemand vorbeikommt (Kontrolleur, Kollege ect), oder ich Nachts mal raus muss um mein Geschäft zu erledigen und denke nicht dran? Dann weck ich den ganzen See auf...

Ich persönlich hab bisher noch nichts dergleichen gebraucht, da ich meist in einer Entfernung von -10m zu meinen Ruten mein Zelt aufstelle.

Es gibt ja auch noch andere möglichkeiten, z.B. Schnüre spannen ect.


----------



## Nico HB (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Ich spanne meistens Schüre in Knie und Kopf höhe.An die Schnur hänge ich Aalglocken, wenn da einer durch rennt höre ich das auf alle fälle, die glocken leuten wie verrückt und der typ schreit vor schmerz weil er auf der Nase liegt :vik:


----------



## allrounder11 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Ich spanne meistens Schüre in Knie und Kopf höhe.An die Schnur hänge ich Aalglocken, wenn da einer durch rennt höre ich das auf alle fälle, die glocken leuten wie verrückt und der typ schreit vor schmerz weil er auf der Nase liegt :vik:


 

Dann musst du aber aufpassen, das du dich beim Run nicht selbst hinlegst:q


Ich würde einen Schichtbetrieb vorschlagen, soll heißen das jeder eine Nachthälfte Wache hält.

Alles andere ist m.M.n. blödsinn! Bis ihr aus dem Zelt seit, sind die Diebe unter Umständen schon weg.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Ich würde sowas vorschlagen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JvxnrzB1Jk


*duck und weg*


----------



## Dek (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Es muss ja kein bissiger hund sein aber wenn man einen gut erzogen hund hat wird er auch alarm geben.Und wenn der ruten räuber den hund hört wird er glaube ich eh versuchen so schnell wie möglich land zu gewinnen .Und dieser vergleich scharfer hund und pit bull naja es kommt immer auf die erziehung an.

Wünsch euch allen noch nen dickes petri heil


----------



## baam? (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich würde sowas vorschlagen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JvxnrzB1Jk
> 
> 
> *duck und weg*



ja man, das hat son Kontrolleur wenigstens auch was davon


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Hi,
bei eBay gibts die günstig.
Hier z.B. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alarm-Alarmanlag...werker_Sicherheitstechnik&hash=item3f00e0b9a8

Gruß Udo


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

http://www.bsf-store.de/Security-Bewegungsalarm-Koenig-SEC-APR-10
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330442314581


----------



## Chrisi_66 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Ich schlaf auch nur noch mit dem Kissen unter der softair ;-).

Gruß Chris


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Mit dem Kissen *unter* der Softair?


----------



## Chrisi_66 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Ja das war absicht.


Gruß Chris


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Hm,

also ich kenne diese Sorgen nicht, da meine beiden Hunde immer mit beim Nachtangeln sind - es hat noch keiner geschafft näher als 50 m an mich und meine Ruten heranzukommen, ohne dass die Wauzis angeschlagen hätten.

Da aber nicht jeder Hunde hat, halte ich die Idee von Udo für die beste und günstigste!

Die Dinger sehen doch ganz gut aus und wenn das ganze ohne dauernden Fehlalarm klappt, dann hast Du für 10-20 € eine gute Lösung!

Bevor ich die Hunde hatte, habe ich auch schonmal Stolperdraht mit einer Aalglocke auf einer Buhne gespannt, um nachts nicht erst dann wach zu werden, wenn das Messer schon an meiner Kehle ist...was hier in Köln leider passieren kann!

...lustig finde ich die OT-Diskussion hier drin, bei der sich im Grunde nur ca. 10 % der Einträge auf die eigentliche Frage des TE´s beziehen!

...sehr witzig!#6...aber das läßt tiiiiieeeeffff blicken - auf "beiden" Seiten!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...lustig finde ich die OT-Diskussion hier drin, bei der sich im Grunde nur ca. 10 % der Einträge auf die eigentliche Frage des TE´s beziehen!
> 
> ...sehr witzig!#6...aber das läßt tiiiiieeeeffff blicken - auf "beiden" Seiten!
> 
> Ernie




Sehr richtig, auch wenn ich das nicht lustig finde.

Drum hab ich den ganzen off topic Kram auch gelöscht.

Ich freue mich auf den Tag, an dem die Nicht-Karpfenangler Ihren Senf bei sich behalten und sich in den eigenen Spezialforen rumtreiben. 

Und vielleicht kapieren die Karpfenangler dann, dass es besser ist off topics zu melden, anstatt Ihre Zeit hier mit Gegenargumenten zu verschwenden, die nicht nur auch gelöscht werden, sondern auch noch verhindern, dass off topic Schreiber eine entsprechende Verwarnung kassieren. 

Was ab jetzt *jedem *widerfahren wird, der hier off topic postet.


----------



## Zander34 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich würde sowas vorschlagen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JvxnrzB1Jk
> 
> 
> *duck und weg*



klasse ! bestimmt auch für wildschweine und andere nervende tiere bestens geeignet :vik:


----------



## Lupus (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Wie sieht es denn mit der Wetterbeständigkeit einer solchen Anlage aus???? Sollte ja schon Wasserdicht sein....


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Also ich könnte ja jetzt aus dem Nähkastchen meiner militärischen Erfahrungen plaudern und eine ganze Litanei der Dinge posten, mit denen man aus haushalts- und baumarktüblichen Dingen einen Platz absichern kann.

Aber die einfachste und zugleich wirksamste Maßnahme ist, das Camp immer so wirken zu lassen, als wäre wenigstens ein Bewohner hellwach. In der Steigerung sollte dann auch wirklich in Schichten geschlafen werden...


----------



## Lupus (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Ach ja und wenn ich mir 2 solcher Anlagen kaufe kann ich die dann auch über eine Fernbedinung schalten...kann ich also was bzgl. der Kanäle ändern??


Gruß Lupus


----------



## Algon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



Andal schrieb:


> In der Steigerung sollte dann auch wirklich in Schichten geschlafen werden...


sehe ich genauso, zumal es mit der Zuverlässigkeit von 10€ Baumarktartikel auch nicht so doll ist. 
*"Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?"*
Das Sicherste wäre wach bleiben und/oder abwechselnd schlafen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bigone (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

wieso habt ihr dem typ nach dem 2. angrabbeln der ruten nicht einfach nen arschvoll gehauen, die lektion hätte der bestimmt verstanden.


----------



## Spinnfisch (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

die beste methode ist einfach die liege direkt neben die ruten zu stellen oder an stellen zu gehen die nur sehr schwer zu erreichen sind und von woanders nicht zu sehen sind


----------



## Ganjee (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



Bigone schrieb:


> wieso habt ihr dem typ nach dem 2. angrabbeln der ruten nicht einfach nen arschvoll gehauen, die lektion hätte der bestimmt verstanden.



hatte ich vor! aber wir wussten ja erst das wirklich jemand an den ruten ist, als ich auf das rodpod geleuchet hab. bis ich aber aus schlafsack und zelt draußen war, ist der typ schon in der dunkelheit verschwunden. sonst hätte er bekanntschaft mit meiner maglite 4d gemacht...


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Abwechselnd schlafen oder einen Bewegungsmelder aufstellen.
> Bin gespannt wann die erstem mit so Schwachsinn wie "einen scharfen Hund kaufen!" oder ähnlichem ankommen.




also ich würde mir einen scharfen hund kaufen xD


----------



## Gummischuh (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



> wieso habt ihr dem typ nach dem 2. angrabbeln der ruten nicht einfach  nen arschvoll gehauen


Klar, ...immer getreu dem Motto "mit einem Messer im Rücken geh' ich noch lange nicht nach Hause"


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



Bigone schrieb:


> wieso habt ihr dem typ nach dem 2. angrabbeln der ruten nicht einfach nen arschvoll gehauen, die lektion hätte der bestimmt verstanden.



Genau, dann könnt ihr auch noch Anzeige wegen versuchtem Diebstahl stellen (wobei ich nicht weiß, wie man einen Versuchten und nicht vollendeten Diebstahl beweisen kann) und der Typ zeigt euch wegen Körperverletzung an.

Er bekommt (wenn ihr Glück habt) ein Bußgeld und ihr eine Vorstrafe. Mach auch Sinn.

Mein Kumpel nimmt seinen Dackel mit, der ist so ein Schisser (der Dackel, nicht der Kumpel) und schlägt radau, sobald sich jemand nähert, will halt beschützt werden.


----------



## Anglerjugend (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

ich finds schade dass es ueberhaupt soweit kommt ...


----------



## Anglerjugend (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

ich finds schade dass es ueberhaupt soweit kommt ...


----------



## jochen1000 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> ich finds schade dass es ueberhaupt soweit kommt ...



Du findest es ja anscheinend sogar doppelt schade


----------



## olaf70 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Kettet die Ruten doch einfach mit einem Fahrradschloß und/oder Kette aneinander , ans Rodpod oder Zelt.
Das ist zwar auch keine Garantie gegen Diebstahl aber macht es den Langfingern etwas schwerer.
Ich persönlich find die Idee mit dem abwechselnd Schlafen aber am besten.


----------



## Lorenz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Kettet die Ruten doch einfach mit einem Fahrradschloß und/oder Kette aneinander , ans Rodpod oder Zelt.



...und bei nem Biss?
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



An meinen Ruten ist ein Glöckchen,deswegen hab ich da wohl nen Vorteil und da sie 3m lang und immer tierisch gespannt sind,kriegt man das Glöckchen auch nicht ohne einen Ton ab :vik:
Ich lieg auch immer direkt an den Ruten,von daher habe ich diesbezüglich keine großen Bedenken.
Dann eher noch um das Schlauchboot! Aufs Ufer ziehen und dort sichern geht ja auch nicht immer (so einfach/ohne weiteres),erst recht wenn man es an dem entsprechenden Platz zum Drillen braucht.So ein billiger Bewegungsmelder zum ins Boot legen wäre da sicher sehr beruhigend...


----------



## milos2009 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Wir haben einen schmalen 1 Meter Weg am Wasser entlang , wir legen einen aufgespannten Schirm , einen Fahrradanhänger und Stühle und dann spannen wir das alles mit Schnur zusammen am Busch fest und am Stuhl und da dran 3-4 Aalglocken  da hörse alles , habs schon erlebt um 3 uhr morgens kam jmd und vor lauter Schreck ist er direkt abgehauen. |wavey:


----------



## bobbl (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel nimmt seinen Dackel mit, der ist so ein Schisser (der Dackel, nicht der Kumpel) und schlägt radau, sobald sich jemand nähert, will halt beschützt werden.



So einen Hund habe ich auch, der funktioniert zuverlässig, allerdings kann ich meinen nicht zum Angeln mitnehmen, da der nen totalen Schiss hat, wenns kracht,knallt, oder es sehr dunkel ist, spanischer Straßenköter halt.


----------



## Yoshi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Hmm, also ich baue mein Takle immer so auf, dass man, wenn möglich, nur von einer Seite aus Zugang hat. Zudem auch so. dass jemand, der an`s Pod und Ruten will, zumindest nur am Zelt, Schlafplatz vorbei muss.
Ansonsten sind es eben Kleinigkeiten, auf die man evt. achten sollte. Ich nehme z.B. nie einen Schlafsack, sondern lieber 2 Decken, da man so leichter draußen ist. Auch nehme ich kein Zelt (höchstens im Winter) sondern einen großen Schirm. Man bekommt so einfach mehr mit. meine "Alarmanlage" beschränkt sich auf zwei leere mit ein paar Steinchen gefüllte Bierdosen,
die ich dann mittels dünner Schnur verbinde und über den Weg spanne. Sicher, Getier läuft auch rein, aber eine Wildsau, die plötzlich unter deien Schirm lugt, ist auch nicht grade angenehm..... Zu guter Letzt hänge ich manchmal auch, wenn wieder die Hölle am See los ist, ein Schild hin mit der Aufschrift "Bitte bemerkbar machen" hin. Jeder, der mir nichts böses will, wird hoffentlich Laut geben. Falls nicht, ist es entweder ne Wildsau oder jemand, der es nicht lesen kann oder andere Absichten hat..............


----------



## olaf70 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

@Lorenz
Klar, wenn man sich direkt bei seinen Ruten befindet ist die Diebstahlgefahr sehr gering. Aber der TE sagte er schläft im Zelt. Wenn man wach werden muß, aus dem Schlafsack klettert, den Zeltausgang sucht und dann noch zu den Ruten gehen muß, dann hat man bestimmt noch Zeit um eben das Schloß aufzuschließen. 
Nur blöd wenn man dann den Schlüssel verliert.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

@ Olaf:

Du solltest noch ein Schild aufstellen: "Bin fast blind und schieße nach Gehör!":m


----------



## olaf70 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Das Thema hat mich nicht losgelassen! Ich glaube hiermit sollte man dem Diebesgesindel Herr werden!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=v97Y4M4Io1s 

Aber ich fürchte das geht wieder zu sehr Richtung Schwachsinn.


----------



## snorreausflake (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Also man dürfte doch ohne Probleme an Personenminen aus dem alten Jugoslawien rankommen, beim Bums wird man wach und das Geschrei des verwundeten schreckt andere ab


ACHTUNG SPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Hallo! 

Also ich schlafe so oft es geht unterm offenem Schirm und habe dabei die Rutengriffe fast im Allerwertesten. Also ohne mich zu wecken kriegt die keiner weg. Ist natürlich Gewöhnungssache, denn wenn man mal Pippi muss, oder nen Run hat muss ich aufpassen, dass ich nicht alles umreiße.....ich steige nämlich sehr emotional aufgedreht aus dem Zelt. 

So richtig gegen Diebstahl kann man sich heutzutage wahrscheinlich nicht schützen. Wenn Du Glück hast, räumen sie nur alles ab und du bekommst es nicht mit, wenn Du Pech hast, dann bekommste es mit, und sie brechen Dir noch die Beine bevor sie alles abräumen....
das Wirkungsvollste ist es wahrscheinlich (leider) die Investitionen, die nachts vor nem Zelt für jeden zugänglich sind, etwas kleiner ausfallen zu lassen um seinen evtl. Schaden etwas geringer zu halten. 

Gruß


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Ruten vor Diebstahl schützen?*

Servus,

Es gibt auch Solar-LED-Strahler mit Bewegungsmelder. Am Tag wird der Akku über Sonne/Photovoltaik geladen und nachts schaltet der sich automatisch bei Bewegung ein. Eigentlich ideal für Angler, da sieht man auch selber was, wenns nachts beißt.

Sowas findet man im Internet, Baumarkt und beim MediaMarkt hab ich das auch schonmal gesehen - geht ab 20€ los, je nach Ausführung.


Wer sich dann noch etwas mit Strom/Elektronik auskennt und eine Funk- oder Sounderbox hat, könnte den Bewegungsmelder mit dem Box dann auch noch koppeln.

Hab mal bei E-Bay ne Funkbox gesehen, da war ein reiner Bewegungsmelder(Ohne Lampe) dabei - hat nach Eigenbau ausgesehen.

Wer


----------

